# Classic pro +?



## Quantumturbo (Jun 6, 2020)

Ok so I think the classic pro is what I want. Should I get the metal box to tap into? Does this sit underneath the machine? What other essential bits?


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

I am not 100% sure what you mean by metal box to tap into? An under machine knock out box? If that is the case I'd go for a separate one personally.

You will most likely need the following accessories-

Grinder

Tamper

Knock out box

Milk jug

Thermometer

Scales

Coffee


----------



## Quantumturbo (Jun 6, 2020)

Thanks, can you suggest a cheap knock out box (crema pro knock box on gaggia site perhaps ?) and scales? Why do I need scales? I used to just fill the portafilter with a measure and squish it down. You can tell I'm a novice... 🙂


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Quantumturbo said:


> Thanks, can you suggest a cheap knock out box (crema pro knock box on gaggia site perhaps ?) and scales? Why do I need scales? I used to just fill the portafilter with a measure and squish it down. You can tell I'm a novice... 🙂


 Yeah the crema pro will do the job. We have a couple you might be interested in too.

You do not absolutely need scales but it will help you immensely to improve your technique and produce consistent results should you wish to do so.

If you are perfectly happy with the drinks you are getting using your current technique but are just in need of a new machine then no problem


----------



## Quantumturbo (Jun 6, 2020)

Thanks.


----------

